# Ein Paar Fragen zu Unix OS



## Heinzi1991 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade dabei ein Operating System (Unix) für die Uni zu programmieren und hab, wie soll ich sagen, noch nicht den größten Plan dafür.

Ich sitz an zwei großen Problemen:

1) wir müssen Posix Multithreading einbauen und mein Problem ist die Verständnis bei den Registers (64bit) die so ein Thread besitzt; ich kenne nur den RIP und den RSP die anderen Register versteh ich einfach nicht

2) das zweite Problem ist fork; ich versteh das ein Prozess kopiert wird, aber auf was muss ich genau achten und wie schaut es bei Multithreading aus?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## sheel (17. Oktober 2016)

Hi

Öhm ... versteh ich das richtig, dass du ein komplettes Unix-System von Grund weg nachbauen willst?


----------



## Heinzi1991 (17. Oktober 2016)

naja bei uns gibt es eine Vorlesung Betriebssysteme, und wie müssen halt ein funktionsfähiges OS bauen, mit syscalls etc


----------

